# cast iron heating element/radiator



## builditright (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a double 2"x4" cast iron cabinet radiator that was leaking from the push nipples. I took the entire unit apart and replaced all the push nipples and tie bolts. When i went to test it i noticed a a small leak from what looks like a pin hole in one of the end sections. It was not leaking from there before so i guess i shook it loose while flushing it out and wire brushing it. 

So now i need a new end section. I know they still make this exact unit because i have seen them in new installations. Short of buying another complete unit is there a place that stocks these end sections. if not then any suggestions on where to order a whole unit.

Thanks


----------



## dgme2884 (Oct 21, 2009)

*cast iron element*

You should try looking up Governale Convector elements.


----------

